# Can't connect, but roommate can. Same router



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been able to connect to the internet without any problem until yesterday. I can ping to the gateway, but no farther. My roommate is on the same router and has no problem connecting. I tried restoring my xp to a few days earlier, but still cannot connect. I can get the internet via a wireless connection on my neighbors unprotected connection. Any ideas?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

When connected to the wireless router post the following;

results of an ipconfig /all
results of tracert yahoo.com


----------



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

When connected to neighbors router via wireless:


C:\Documents and Settings\jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : signal2noise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-11-6B-FA

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-7E-04-E3-D1
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.106
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 5:12:08PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 8:12:08PM

C:\Documents and Settings\jason>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [98.137.149.56]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 2 ms 4 ms 3 ms 192.168.0.1
2 13 ms 13 ms 13 ms adsl-69-108-231-254.dsl.scrm01.pacbell.net [69.108.231.254]
3 60 ms 73 ms 93 ms dist1-vlan50.scrm01.pbi.net [64.171.152.66]
4 23 ms 53 ms 92 ms 151.164.93.212
5 46 ms 22 ms 32 ms ppp-151-164-52-165.rcsntx.swbell.net [151.164.52.165]
6 79 ms 61 ms 35 ms asn10310-yahoo-10g.eqsjca.sbcglobal.net [151.164.248.58]
7 * 43 ms 55 ms ae-1-d161.msr1.sp1.yahoo.com [216.115.107.63]
8 90 ms 124 ms 49 ms et-18-25.fab4-1-gdc.sp2.yahoo.com [67.195.128.79]
9 113 ms 48 ms 39 ms te-9-3.bas2-1-prd.sp2.yahoo.com [67.195.130.110]
10 100 ms 111 ms 82 ms ir1.fp.vip.sp2.yahoo.com [98.137.149.56]

Trace complete.




When connected to home router via ethernet cable:





C:\Documents and Settings\jason>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : signal2noise
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-66-11-6B-FA
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 02, 2010 5:20:02PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 03, 2010 5:20:02 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\jason>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you tried a System Restore? Restore it to a point where everything was working.

===========================
Remove all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

===========================
If you still can't conenct from your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Please give us an update.


----------



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, I tried a system restore and no better. The wireless isn't the problem. I'm connected to a router via ethernet cord and never had a problem. Suddenly I can't connect to the internet though I show I am connected. My roommate is also connected via ethernet cord to the same router and has experienced no problems.


----------



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

I only tried to connect via wireless to see if my computer could still do that at all.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Uninstall/reinstall your network adapter from Device Manager.
I would make a note of it in case your Windows didn't install the driver for you automatically.
Click on Start=> run box, type *devmgmt.msc* and hit the Enter key.

Find Network Adapters, locate the integrated Network Adapter, right click on it, choose uninstall, then restart your computer. Let Windows install the driver, just in case it didn't install, as I've mentioned you will need to download, anyway I'd like you to find the most recent driver from the manufacturer's site then install it.


----------



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

still no joy


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you have any Firewall or Security Software installed such as McAfee, Norton or ZoneAlarm? Disable all services running for now.

Verify if our browser is using any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you can wired connect here.


----------



## signal2noise23 (Dec 2, 2010)

Set browser to no proxy. Still can't connect, even in Safe Mode.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

and this? Something is definitely blocking, you're getting a working ipconfig /all.


> Do you have any Firewall or Security Software installed such as McAfee, Norton or ZoneAlarm? Disable all services running for now.


Have you tried changing the network cable? Moved it to different router Port?

Disable/Enable your LAN connection from Network Connections.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

search for hosts [no extension on the file] and rename it to hosts.old. Reboot.
Internet work? If not...

Next connect directly wired to the modem. Do you get internet?


----------

